# Terrain Customization



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 21, 2018)

I mean, I guess it's a cool feature but 150 leaf tickets for a flower garden is ridiculous.  Sometimes I forget that this game is nothing more than a scheme for Nintendo to get us to waste money.  It would be nice for stuff to cost Bells for once, since those are a lot easier to obtain.  I dunno, I'm just stating my opinion.


----------



## J087 (Feb 21, 2018)

It was to be expected.
Having over 1000 tickets myself I find the price pretty right.

On a side note I would like to add that I have never, nor will I ever, spend real currency on this game. All my tickets were obtained by completing goals and from sorry-for-the-error-yesterday gifts from Nintendo.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 21, 2018)

Aww man, I thought it would be free. But we do need to make Nintendo stay alive so they have to.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Feb 21, 2018)

I don't mind that they charged tickets for some of the backgrounds, as they've already set this precedent with the RV designs, and it's purely aesthetic and doesn't affect the functionality of the game much; however, I do think it's a bit much that you have to purchase the same design for the foreground and background separately. I really like that you can set different themes for the foreground and background, but I really feel the themes should have been sold in sets especially when you consider how little of the foreground you actually see. Despite that, I'm pretty happy with the scene update, and I am glad Nintendo did include some craftable floors and themes that could be purchased with bells. I suspect they will add more over time, but I sincerely hope they don't make all of the best options require tickets to purchase.


----------



## Ras (Feb 21, 2018)

I’ve never spent money on this game, but I wouldn’t have a problem doing it once. I’ve played a lot of hours for free. I bought four copies of New Leaf! I don’t have a problem rewarding the developers for something I play a lot.


----------



## Katelyn (Feb 21, 2018)

The price for the terrain customization is very ridiculous. It shouldn't cost $7 to change the backdrop, maybe $3-$5 but definitely not $7-$8


----------



## Sowelu (Feb 21, 2018)

I don't mind the (Leaf Ticket) charges, what I do mind is the actual lack of customization. It's either all flowers, all cedars, all bamboo or none at all. I would have liked the option to mix and match the items myself - flower types and arrangements especially. Oh well, perhaps more customization options will be in future releases.


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 21, 2018)

well, i personally don't spend real money in this game  at all. I had about 450 leaf tickets just there. I am not using them at the moment so I bought one background just to try it. The cost doesn't bother me too much. 
What does annoy me is the lack of options...default, chopped down trees, flowers, xmas or bamboo. Why not have some oak trees? Or a fruit orchard with an option to choose what fruit trees to display. Idk, i am perfectly fine with the default and may switch the flower foreground one I bought back to default.


----------



## Tigerlily (Feb 21, 2018)

I don?t mind purchasing leaf tickets if I want something. I don?t think it?s a big deal to pay for something you are enjoying. I?m the sort that buys collectors editions; not only because I love the game but appreciate the time and energy it took to create it. Everyone has their reasons. That being said; I only brought the bamboo one. I don?t like the others. I do agree with the other posters; I am sitting 1.6 million bells. I?d like some stuff to spend that on too.


----------



## Gashlycrumb (Feb 21, 2018)

I don't really find the new customization options that appealing, except for being able to change the wood flooring on the campsite, but the leaf ticket ones do seem really pricey for what they are. 

I generally don't have a problem with stuff in games costing real $$$ though, and Pocket Camp has been better than most games about giving freebies/not making everything cool cost money.  

I am hoping we get some more terrain options soon, maybe even the ability to buy weather effects?


----------



## NiamhACPC (Feb 21, 2018)

Ras said:


> I’ve never spent money on this game, but I wouldn’t have a problem doing it once. I’ve played a lot of hours for free. I bought four copies of New Leaf! I don’t have a problem rewarding the developers for something I play a lot.



This is normally my viewpoint too. If I'm really enjoying a f2p game and it hasn't been pestering me to spend real money, I am apt to spend real money once to support the devs. (If it's a cash grab, I won't spend a dime!) As much as I love Nintendo, though, I don't think they need the money so I'm making an exception here. I do appreciate how easy they make it to rake in the Leaf Tickets. I don't even think in terms of how much they cost in real dollars.  I bought flowers for my campsite and took down the trees in back so I can see across the water and I just love it. Saving up for a new deck now too.


----------



## pidge (Feb 21, 2018)

I'm not fussed with prices, nintendo have to make decent money out of the game regardless or whether we like it or not to be fair, it's just good business, unfortunately I only have 100 tickets left so I'm gonna get tne bamboo terrain it's so cute


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 23, 2018)

I don't think it's too steep of a charge, seeing what they charge for a custom camper or NPC item. I don't know if I will get any of them, I'll have to wait until the weather changes and the snow melts. Because it's going to look a lot different then... I've only gotten the dark brown wood so far since it matches the woods I have on my furniture better than the white one that came standard. I like now that it's just removable as well.


----------

